# BuggFX Daydream Delay Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Feb 28, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 23580


A Shade of Blue :


----------



## fig (Feb 28, 2022)

I highly recommend this pedal!


----------



## NickC (Feb 28, 2022)

My daydream screams bitter 'til the end.

cit.


----------

